# Lovely Paris.



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Supply.

31..









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

No more responses?

37.









38.









39.









40.









41.


----------



## Bastien (Dec 30, 2008)

very beautiful photography !! 

But i don't know the place where the picture n38 was taken ! If you can give me the place please ^.^! ?


----------



## freeksregistration (Dec 29, 2007)

la defence, the shopping mall


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing photography!


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

pretty cool pics, i like seeing this kind of pics

and thanks for the standard size, not those giangantic kind of pics you never end up seeing for their heavinness


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

@ Bastien.
Yeah the picture is taken in front of the grande arch.But I'm not sure whether this really is the shopping mall..is think the mall is more to the right but maybe I'm not right
@jpsolarized
Glad you like them, and yeah if someone want to see them bigger he just have to write me and i show it to him bigger


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Great photos, i love your try to show us the details of Paris, like you did with the metro entrance shot or photos 32 and 38. I also like the aerials which give us an idea how lovely the atmosphere in this city must be. Brings back memories of my trip to Paris 2004. Hope to see more photos from your trip.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

amazing shots of lovely Paris. These photos are really artistically done.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

will post more tomorrow


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Crizzy said:


> will post more tomorrow


Looking forward to see them :cheers:


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Moooore.
42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very nice pics. that shows you don't need the most expensive camera for good shots


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous shots ... as usual! :applause:

Especially no. 1, 4, 8, 10, 13, 14, 24, 25, 31, 33, 35 and 47 :nuts:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

The building on pic number 38 is very interesting! What´s the name of it? I would like to look for info on web.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Crizzy said:


> 45.


Stunning!!


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I cant really say a name for the building but it is this:









More Stuff.
49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

more please!!!


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

only for you.
59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.


----------

